# Questions about upgrades on my TCR1



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I am looking to get a new fork for my new frame. I like the Reynolds Ouzo Pro but which one do I need the integrated or non integrated? What does Integrated mean? I know I have a 1 1/8 threadless but that is about the extent of my vast knowledge. I would like to use my stock Giant stem for the time being. I would like to get an Easton EM-90 stem but thats later down the line.

Next question is about seat post height. The stock height of the Giant seat post is 27.2 x 270mm. I've seen 250mm and 350mm. I don't have my seat that high up can I get away with the 250mm or should I go for the 350mm and cut it down?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Integrated refers to the steertube being either full carbon in which case it's part of the fork, or an alluminum insert that's bonded to the carbon. I'd go with the integrated as it may be lighter, will dampen vibration a bit better, and is way sexier-hehe. As far as seatpost-if you only need 250mm, then ther's no reason to buy 350mm and cut it down. You'll never be able to resell a cut down post (you prob wont be able to sell a new one either...) I have a 350mm and only really neeed 270mm, but I like having a bit of tube down there, I feel more confident knowing that ther's more than 20mm of tube below the clamp area...


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

If I go with the integrated fork can I still use my stock Giant stem. I should right? The description of the integrated is as follows "The Ouzo Pro Integrated is made with a 45 millimeter diameter crown to perfectly match the oversized head tubes of the new integrated design." What does that mean?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*No! Intergated means...*

the headset is inside the headtube. It refers to the frame and has nothing to do with the fork or what material made out of. 
The head tube of a bike with an integrated headset is bigger than one with a standard design. Any threadless 11/8" fork will work with it. The fork you are describing will look better with an integrated headset because it will fit flush and look seamless.

The first photo is an integrated headset with a fork designed to fit flush like the Ouzo you are looking at. Notice how fat the head tube is and how the fork is wide at the top to match. A regular fork will work but not look as slick.

The second picture is of a standard non integrated headset. instead of being inside the headtube the headset bearings are in that black band. Notice how the top of the fork tapers in where it comes together with the frame. 

As far as the seatpost is concerned it doesn't matter how long it is as long as it's long enough. If you get a better deal on one that's longer than go for it. I wouldn't cut it though. You never know when you may want to sell it. I got $99.00 for a used USE Alien post on E-Bay after I got tired of adjusting it. Had I cut it I may have gotten a few bucks but nowhere near what I got. The weight savings will not be noticeable.


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

Derrick could you post a full size pic of your new TCR? I'd love to see an upclose of one as I have one on order right now but it won't be in until the end of this month. What is your opinion of the TCR Composite? Have you experienced any problems with it at all?
Thanks for your time


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Are you talking about a TCR Composite? Or an older one?

Why anyone would bother "upgrading" the fork on the TCR Composite is a mystery to me, it comes with a very nice fork.

Ben


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ahh the pictures are worth a 1000 words. Thanks!! I emailed Giant about the sizing but if anyone knows please post the size. 

benInMA I like the fork but I have a 03 TCR which is red color scheme and my new frame will be the 04 which is blue. I was looking to get another fork so I don't look ridiculous with a 2 tone bike. Thats the main reason for the change.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Here you go.*

The bike has been great so far. Very smooth ride compared to my CAAD 4 which this replaced. I swapped the Ultegra and Ksyrium elites for the Dura Ace and origional Ksyriums from my Cannondale. I also swapped the seat for my Selle Italia SLK. The turned around seatpost is only until I get one with less setback than the Giant post. 16.5 pounds as it sits now in size medium with 9spd Dura Ace.

I have just over 600 miles on it and am pretty happy with it. With the shorter wheelbase it's a little less stable than the Dale but not bad. The ride is smooth. I actually feel less beat up by this bike. It leaves me wanting more where the Cannondale had me ready to get off. Considering that I'm using the same wheels, tires and seat I think it's a good comparison on ride. 

The finish on the bike is great. No flaws in the clearcoat or paint.

At $2450.00 this bike is a great bargain. They didn't go cheap anywhere on it. I especially like the Carbon fiber stem. They are actually building them with a DA 10 speed rear deraileur. I just E-Bayed the wheels for $386.00. I plan on selling the Ultegra group, Selle Italia TA seat, pedals and seatpost as well. That will really help offset the cost. 

The pictures aren't the greatest but hopefully they'll help fill the gap till your bike arrives.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Fork size.*



travis200 said:


> Ahh the pictures are worth a 1000 words. Thanks!! I emailed Giant about the sizing but if anyone knows please post the size.
> 
> benInMA I like the fork but I have a 03 TCR which is red color scheme and my new frame will be the 04 which is blue. I was looking to get another fork so I don't look ridiculous with a 2 tone bike. Thats the main reason for the change.


You need a 1 1/8 inch fork. Your Giant stem will work with any fork you choose for that bike.
A cheaper solution to fork replacement may be to paint over the red graphics with black. That would look fine and not cost much at all. You could probobly find an auto painter to cover the red and clearcoat the whole thing pretty cheaply.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Derick said:


> The bike has been great so far. Very smooth ride compared to my CAAD 4 which this replaced. I swapped the Ultegra and Ksyrium elites for the Dura Ace and origional Ksyriums from my Cannondale. I also swapped the seat for my Selle Italia SLK. The turned around seatpost is only until I get one with less setback than the Giant post. 16.5 pounds as it sits now in size medium with 9spd Dura Ace.
> 
> I have just over 600 miles on it and am pretty happy with it. With the shorter wheelbase it's a little less stable than the Dale but not bad. The ride is smooth. I actually feel less beat up by this bike. It leaves me wanting more where the Cannondale had me ready to get off. Considering that I'm using the same wheels, tires and seat I think it's a good comparison on ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those pictures Derick, Its going to make the 3-4 day wait even harder now!!!! I am dying to get mine.

I am now planing on Ebaying the wheels and that heavy set of handle bars and swapping out the saddle to the old trusty SLR (My favorite). No doubt changing those items will loose 1 to 1.5Lbs in no time what so ever....

Thanks for the pictures...
Trevor!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Trevor! said:


> Thanks for those pictures Derick, Its going to make the 3-4 day wait even harder now!!!! I am dying to get mine.
> 
> I am now planing on Ebaying the wheels and that heavy set of handle bars and swapping out the saddle to the old trusty SLR (My favorite). No doubt changing those items will loose 1 to 1.5Lbs in no time what so ever....
> 
> ...


Cool, There was one issue I forgot to mention. There were small plastis spacers on the stem where it bolts to the steerer. They prevented the steerer from being tightened enough to keep it from moving. The other Giants in the shop had the same problem. I removed them and it solved the problem. The guys at the shop were quite surprised when I showed them that. I figure that's been dealt with but you may want to check. 

You're welcome to copy my auction for the wheels if you like. If you know how you can just copy the code. If not you can send me a private message here and I'll sent you the HTML code and you can paste it in. It's pretty easyto do. Here's the auction. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=58097&sspagename=STRK:MESSO:IT&rd=1


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Derick said:


> Cool, There was one issue I forgot to mention. There were small plastis spacers on the stem where it bolts to the steerer. They prevented the steerer from being tightened enough to keep it from moving. The other Giants in the shop had the same problem. I removed them and it solved the problem. The guys at the shop were quite surprised when I showed them that. I figure that's been dealt with but you may want to check.
> 
> You're welcome to copy my auction for the wheels if you like. If you know how you can just copy the code. If not you can send me a private message here and I'll sent you the HTML code and you can paste it in. It's pretty easyto do. Here's the auction. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=58097&sspagename=STRK:MESSO:IT&rd=1


Thanks for both those pieces of information. I will be sure to check for those plastic spacers. I don't want my stem coming loose on a fast descent. 

Your eBay ad is spot on perfect - Looks professional and no doubt a big plus for selling items. Thanks again and I will be sure to use that layout for when I sell some stuff on ebay. Its a great help as I have only ever sold one thing using ebay, so I am still a little new to it all...

Great pics yet again of your bike, and I really cant wait to get my bike now!

Trevor!


----------

